# Strange colored BRE Datsun



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm hoping someone here can help me Identify this Datsun. I recieved a lot of slot car bodies, but some were painted. I stripped this one, and found it to be different than any other BRE I've seen. I can see the outline of the #46, but the plastic is kind of green. I'm aware of the Green, white,yellow,Red, Light Blue and Dark Blue Datsuns. The green reserved for the Sugar Daddy's. Any help?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> I'm hoping someone here can help me Identify this Datsun. I recieved a lot of slot car bodies, but some were painted. I stripped this one, and found it to be different than any other BRE I've seen. I can see the outline of the #46, but the plastic is kind of green. I'm aware of the Green, white,yellow,Red, Light Blue and Dark Blue Datsuns. The green reserved for the Sugar Daddy's. Any help?


I think the odd colored blue/green one has yellowed from the sun. Try soaking it in Hydrogen Peroxide in the sun, it should lighten up.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I may try that yet, but what cars were #46? Yellow & Red only weren't they? Anyone got an AFX Collectors guide? The other issue is that I've usually found cars affected by the sun like that are not perfectly uniform in color, theres always different shades. This car is perfectly uniform in it's shade. I wonder if Mr.Aurora could shed some light?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd finish stripping her off and go with the peroxide treatment as Tom recommended. Tonal differences were very common in the blue AFX cars. Dark, light and all points inbetween.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, but you're missing my question. can anyone show me a Blue BRE Datsun with #46 ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, I love that 46 BRE Datsun. Here's a few pics....


















Here one is lapping a poor Camaro. You can almost smell the rice burning.









The CEO was sporting a helmet before he got the dog...









:thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Plymouth this is the info I have.

1776 AFX Bre Datsun 510
Blue/White #35
Metallic Green/Yellow/Black #166
Red/White #35
Red/White #46
Turquoise/White #35

1912 Magna-Traction Bre Datsun 510
Blue/White #35
Greenish-Blue/White #35
Red/White #35
Yellow/Orange #46

1071 Magna-Sonic Bre-Datsun 510
Yellow/Orange #46

There is also rumored to be one that came out of Aurora Canadian
plant that is all red with red bumpers on a G-Plus chassis but I don't
know if this is true or not.


kcl :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Were any of these done in chrome and then maybe stripped?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

One of my favorite bodys but I don't have any with that number/color combination.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

old blue said:


> Were any of these done in chrome and then maybe stripped?


No Bre-Datsun 510s were done in chrome

kcl


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

kcl said:


> There is also rumored to be one that came out of Aurora Canadian
> plant that is all red with red bumpers on a G-Plus chassis but I don't
> know if this is true or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess that settles that.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

yep sure does

kcl


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

GREAT paint job AFX!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank Aurora !! LOL!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like these, just don't like the price!

http://67.199.28.18/chuck/?page_id=489


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow Kiwi, those are freakin hot!! 

Huh? HEY KIWI !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Drewis and Matty cars*

Their cars may be a little pricey but they are really nice. I have two corvettes that they made. They are in my top 10 of my collection.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*BRE Datsuns....*

Went to the vintage races a couple weeks ago. There also was the east coast meet for the Datsun 510 club.There were more 510's in one place since they came off the boat together. They came because Pete Brock was grand marshall. Note to KiwiDave: yes, this is the U.S. Pete Brock who designed the Cobra GT and was BRE racing, not the late Aussie touring car driver). 

While he did more than Datsun's, they were center stage here:










This 240Z is actually an accurate, very nice repro, as the original went on to club racing and tons of modification. 










Didn't have a 510 to get signed, if I get another chance to see him I won't let that happen again. But I did have a 240 (had 1:1 years ago, always loved that car). Pete was very nice, and this was the first slot car he had signed that weekend.








[/IMG]

There are lots of great customs, but this box stock car will always be a favorite!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I knew that! I knew that! Really!! Signed cube is cool! This is one of the first customs I did. Belongs to another Datsun fan I know!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks for hi-jacking the thread...*

Can we get back on topic?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great pics SP !!! :thumbsup:

Hey, you didn't happen to see and greenish-blue or chrome 46s out there did you?

Rich :hat:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> Can we get back on topic?


Funny, thought the thread had died its slow natural death without any additional subject matter to add, as only so many Aurora variations were made. Maybe someone can go back and speculate some more. 

BRE Datsun was in the initial post, as they were made 1:1 (so as to have something to model) didn't think it was off track.

Yes Rich, I did see a green one, 1:1 street car. Lots of tribute cars done varying from original - just like with the AFX version. Go figure.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*One of a kind.... so far!*

How about "Back to my topic within your topic"? 

1. Was this body stripped and painted prior to you owning it?

2. Was the original artwork intact prior to you stripping it?

3. What did you use to strip it?

This way we might know how many times it was stripped. Depending on what it was stripped with, and how many times, and for what duration; can EASILY explain the color variation inside and out. Brake fluid, Easy Off, and other corrosive or gnarly strippers will alter any plastic surface in just the manner you are showing... because it it porous. The longer it is exposed, the deeper the alteration. This is especially apparent with later thinner bodies like AFX or even thicker type T-jet bodies in advanced stages of age or exposure. 

This why I'd like to know if it appeared to have been stripped prior to the paint job you have started to strip away.

IMHO, having melted, mixed and matched hundreds of Aurora cars; this body's color is well within the spectrum of Aurora AFX blue offerings and identical to many I've worked with that have tonal alteration due to... UV, smoke, fumes, chemical strippers, variations in plastic batches.... whatever.

I've seen T-jet turquoise turn to a dirty seafoam green color and standard blue wander well off towards bright olive green; as well as a whole host of other wacky shifts in color. This is the reason that the peroxide treatment is improtant.

As no one has piped up, one can concede that it appears to be a nifty oddity; in that it carries the tatoo of the #46 on her flank. Given all the oddities that Aurora produced over the years, another mis-stencil should come as no surprise though. I wouldnt call her green until you have attempted to reverse the ravages of time using the peroxide treatment. It works awesome!

Either way, knowing what you know, and as I stated previously; I would first finish the stripping process COMPLETELY. Execute the peroxide treatment. Lightly buff her out. THEN regardless of what color it is or isnt, make or have the stencils made so that the original artwork can be redone accurately. Document the entire process.

The deed was done when the previous owner hosed it. Best you can do is carefully renovate her to her original state.

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for posting Bill. I'm not trying to be rude about it, but I'm looking for answers, not pics of BRE's...

Anyhow to answer your questions....


I'm not sure it it was previously stripped. I didn't see any residue, but it had been painted over with a translucent paint. The original markings did not show at that point so I don't know if they were still there. Looking at the body's underside at the time of arrival, I noticed the color was different, even before I dunked it in easy off for a few hours. I'll try the peroxide bath and see what happens.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Aw c'mon...I learned more about Bre-cars in yer thread than I ever wanted to know...giggle. 

Ok so it sounds like there's a good possibility that it was stripped prior to the death blow....and now it's been stripped again. Had they been there, remnants of the art work would have been evident during your stripping process and you would have cursed under your breath. 

Ideally you'll want it totally cleaned off. Obviously the peroxide wont clean under the remaining crud... so if and when it falls away you'll have weird spots. 

To complete the stripping proccess, you know... the annoying part.... all the picken and digging? I prefer to use toothpicks of the hard, round, pokey type. Like those you find stuck in the ceiling tiles of your local dive. 

They work well for massaging out the last of the cruddy paint bits. Sometimes a little cleanser like comet made into a gritty paste helps get stuff moving. Often times the Easy Off has done it's job but the toasted paint needs some persuading. Just rub, pick and flick yer way along. As the pick frays away, dont toss them! I use those with lil' dabs of Easy Off to get the extra stubborn crud out. Sorta like a stiff brush. Sometimes it goes lickety split and other times it's a bear. When the going gets rough, I just punt and do a little bit each day. Gentle pressure is the ticket. 

The big thing with most AFX and some of the more delicate T-jets IS to be gentle and patient. With the windshield out, the roof and pillars have lost the greater portion of their support. TRUST ME! I've broken scads of pillars and posts. In some cases I will use masking tape around the outside while I'm picking the inside; and vice versa when picking the outside. A soak in warm water removes the tape so you dont stress out the roof by trying to peel it away.

Let us know how it goes!


----------

